# Aux Input & Ipod



## curuxu (Jul 30, 2004)

I just had the dealer install the aux input in the glove box of my 325iT w/Nav (MY05). 

Now I'm trying to figure out how to plug in my iPod into it. What cable do I need to do this?

curuxu


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProd...=&Section_Id=201526&pcount=&Product_Id=149006

I bought one of these, it has amplifier so you can hear the ipod, and then you need to buy the flashlight to cigaretter lighter adapter to power the belkin from inside the glove box.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

A simple male-to-male 1/8" "headphone" cable. You can get it at your neighborhood radio shack.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

I just installed it. All you need is a male-male headphone cable


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Did you get much volume out of it? on mine, even with P6 volume on the AUX input, I had to crank the volume. With the Belkin amp, it's the same as the radio and CD...


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Yep, the audio level is low on the aux port. Gotta be careful when switching to radio.

I can't stand FM modulators :thumbdwn:


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> I just installed it. All you need is a male-male headphone cable


shizat63,

that's a pretty neat install...i've never seen it like that. i thought most people put it in the glove box? and that's using the bmw adapter kit right? so you can control it from the wheel still? how difficult was the install, did you do it yourself? and if so can you point me to the diy you may have used or created? sorry for all the questions the only place that i found information on this was in the x-5 forum...thanx!


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ace said:


> shizat63,
> 
> that's a pretty neat install...i've never seen it like that. i thought most people put it in the glove box? and that's using the bmw adapter kit right? so you can control it from the wheel still? how difficult was the install, did you do it yourself? and if so can you point me to the diy you may have used or created? sorry for all the questions the only place that i found information on this was in the x-5 forum...thanx!


I think you're confusing the aux audio input cable with the iPod interface. For cars with nav you can't install the iPod cable, so the only other option is a simple audio input. I don't have control of the iPod from the steering wheel and the display doesn't show the tracks. But I can still plug in other audio sources like my laptop.

This DIY didn't really help me much b/c it's for non-Nav cars http://www.my330i.com/mod26.php

It was pretty hard getting the central air vents and Nav display out. Otherwise it's not too bad. The cable is really long so you can mount it pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

man02195 said:


> Did you get much volume out of it? on mine, even with P6 volume on the AUX input, I had to crank the volume. With the Belkin amp, it's the same as the radio and CD...


Keep in mind that the headphone out will be at the volume you set it for on the headphones. You'll probably want to crank the volume out on the iPod to get satisfactorty results.

Better yet, get something like the Sik Imp or sendstation pocket dock, which has a small "dock" that plugs into teh bottom with a line-level out.

BTW, anyone able to find a mini-jack patch cable shorter than 6 feet?


----------



## kkoufidis (Oct 11, 2004)

all you need to do is turn up the aux input level on the radio, I have mine on 3 and it works beautiful. Don't have to crank the volume on either


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

kkoufidis said:


> all you need to do is turn up the aux input level on the radio, I have mine on 3 and it works beautiful. Don't have to crank the volume on either


Right, but it looks like he has it at 6 already--that means teh input level is too low.


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> Right, but it looks like he has it at 6 already--that means teh input level is too low.


The Belkin charger/amp plugs into the dock connector, so it's line level output, and you never have to worry about blowing speakers when switching back and forth from FM or CD. It has it's own volume control that you can use in conjuction with P1 to P6 to make the volume the same as FM and CDs.


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

*Alternative iPOD Connector*

Hi everyone,

An alternative to the Belkin charger is another charger unit that is manufactured by Monster Cable. Monster Cable offers 2 types of chargers. The one that I purchased is called the "Ultra-Low Profile Charger for iPod® with Dock Connection." Unlike the Belkin charger, the audio output is placed at the dock connector of the charger. Once connected, the volume can be controlled using the knob of the stock head unit.

Like some of you, I got frustrated with the lack of volume coming through the Belkin charger. With the Monster charger, this is no longer an issue. No problems so far.

Click the link below and look for the charger described above. It retails for the same price at the Belkin. Also, it can be purchased at your local Best Buy, Apple Store, etc.

http://www.monstercable.com/computer/mac.asp

Hope this helps.

Flex


----------



## Taco (Aug 26, 2003)

That's weird, I've never had volume control problems with my Pod in the Aux jack. Also, my Aux level only goes to 5, not 6. Strange.


----------



## man02195 (Dec 1, 2003)

Taco said:


> That's weird, I've never had volume control problems with my Pod in the Aux jack. Also, my Aux level only goes to 5, not 6. Strange.


Maybe it's a Nav vs. Non-Nav difference in the AUX input sensitivity? The Belkin charger/amp unit solved my problems for my Nav car.


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

KrisL said:


> A simple male-to-male 1/8" "headphone" cable. You can get it at your neighborhood radio shack.


If I have the dealer install the Aux-In adapter so that the jack is in the usual glovebox location, can I run one of these headphone cables out of the glovebox while it is closed? Ideally I'd like to have the iPod in the cabin with me so I can change songs when I am at stop lights and such. Or if I have a passenger in the car with me it would be cool if they could fiddle with it. (This is also why the official BMW adapter isn't very appealing to me.)

A custom install where the jack was somewhere in the center console would be sweet, but I am not comfortable doing that sort of work myself.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> I just installed it. All you need is a male-male headphone cable


Great install. Mine is in the glove box. I think yours is much more practical than in the glove box with the cable coming out. I never understood why BMW decided on installing the aux in the glove box?


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> I think you're confusing the aux audio input cable with the iPod interface. For cars with nav you can't install the iPod cable, so the only other option is a simple audio input. I don't have control of the iPod from the steering wheel and the display doesn't show the tracks. But I can still plug in other audio sources like my laptop.
> 
> This DIY didn't really help me much b/c it's for non-Nav cars http://www.my330i.com/mod26.php
> 
> It was pretty hard getting the central air vents and Nav display out. Otherwise it's not too bad. The cable is really long so you can mount it pretty much anywhere.


thanx for clearing that up!! :thumbup:


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Camera phone pic during the install :yikes:


----------



## snagger (May 28, 2004)

Easy, about 1% ghetto solution:

If you have the glove box install but want the convenience of a cupholder install, go to Radio Shack and buy a 6' stereo headphone cable. It costs 5 bucks. Plug one end into the input, then there's a small hole in the bottom of the glovebox that will just fit a cable underneath the flashlight. You kind of have to jam the end of the cable through but once it's going it's easy. From there you can run the cable forward and then under the floormat and passenger seat, and finally up into the cupholder. It's nearly invisible if you have a black interior, and there aren't any dangling wires to get passengers caught up on. You have to be careful not to pinch the wire when closing the glovebox, but it's easy to prevent by holding the wire inside the hole in the bottom of the glovebox.


----------

